
Best laptop for Hololens development? - asadjmalik
I got my developer kit for the Hololens recently and am super excited about it (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;1RICcom&#x2F;videos&#x2F;1428091367208928&#x2F;). I have all intentions of making this my focus over the next few years. The problem is that I&#x27;m really married to the Apple eco system as an ex iPhone developer.<p>So the first thing I need is a PC running Windows 10. I&#x27;ve decided against a desktop since I travel way too much and switch between countries frequently. I want to ask people who&#x27;re used to working with Unity on Windows if they have any recommendations. I&#x27;ve been thinking about around $1200 for a laptop and $300 for a monitor but I can also consider $1500 for a laptop with a great screen. VR ready gaming laptops? What do you guys say? Any suggestions?
======
Jonnax
Have a look at the Razer Blade Stealth. It's got Thunderbolt 3 so there's an
option to get the Razer Core or another external GPU enclosure. Not Razer
specific and will work with for example the XPS series.

------
tuckerwales
I'd definitely suggest the Dell XPS range. Both the XPS 13" and 15" laptops
are fantastic devices.

